
Scientific data analysis on a high-performance cluster using Free Pascal - pjmlp
http://ziotom78.blogspot.com/2015/01/lfi-data-analysis-with-fpc.html
======
nurettin
>Both make an heavy use of templates, so that they cannot be compiled
separately but instead literally copied into each of my source file by the C++
preprocessor (the details are not exact, but this should provide a fair
representation of what’s really happening)

it really doesn't. Template resolution and preprocessing step are separate,
both performed by different binaries in your toolchain.

~~~
jabl
If you wanna nitpick, at least GCC doesn't use a separate preprocessor binary
anymore, the preprocessor is integrated into the compiler binary.

You're of course correct in that preprocessing and template resolution are
separate steps in the compilation process, but his underlying point still
stands, namely that a large reason why C++ compilation is slow is the need to
include reams and reams of code.

